# This is who ND GWs have to deal with ??



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

http://www.bismarcktribune.com/articles ... 147802.txt

A former outfitter in Bowman County who was on probation for a variety of federal wildlife offenses is facing seven state misdemeanor charges, including two counts of hunting while his privileges are suspended.

Warren A. Anderson, 63, also faces two charges of disorderly conduct, one charge of simple assault, one charge of possessing a firearm and one charge of purchasing a fishing license while under suspension, court documents show. Two of the charges - one hunting while privileges suspended and one disorderly conduct - stem from a Nov. 4, 2006, incident. The other six came as the result of a series of actions in 2007.

Although his conviction in federal court means he is prohibited from possessing a firearm, Anderson will not face additional federal charges.

"The information that I received was that the possession, if the facts are true, didn't amount to anything significant," said Assistant U.S. Attorney Cameron Hayden, who prosecutes cases involving federal wildlife violations. "Other than that, the federal government is not involved in the current charges."

Anderson's initial court appearance is Feb. 14.

One of the hunting while privileges suspended charges came as the result of Anderson allegedly aiding former outfitting customers in the field, according to an affidavit filed by North Dakota Game and Fish Department district game warden Art Cox, who works the Bowman area. In the second hunting while privileges suspended case, Anderson was allegedly helping one hunter when he was alleged to have taken possession of a rifle, the affidavit said.

The simple assault charge came as the result of Anderson allegedly punching another individual on the cheek, according to Cox's affidavit.

The first disorderly conduct charge was the result of Anderson allegedly harassing and approaching a woman in her vehicle on a public road, the affidavit said. The second disorderly conduct charge came after Anderson allegedly harassed a hunter who was hunting in a wildlife management area, which is open to public hunting, according to the affidavit.

Anderson was alleged to have purchased a fishing license on May 18, 2007, while his hunting and fishing privileges were suspended, the affidavit said.

On Jan. 31, 2006, Anderson was ordered to pay $60,000 in fines and restitution and given two years probation in U.S. District Court under a plea arrangement. He also surrendered his hunting and outfitting privileges and forfeited five firearms and some ammunition.

At the time, the fine was the largest ever in North Dakota for a wildlife violation.

Anderson pleaded guilty to two violations, including one felony, of the Bald and Golden Eagle Protection Act, one violation of the Migratory Bird Treaty Act for killing five hawks and for violating the Lacey Act by helping hunters transport an over-limit of pheasants out of state. All of the violations were committed in 2004.

The felony conviction meant Anderson, who operated Stage Creek Hunting and Guide Service, could not possess firearms or ammunition for the rest of his life.

In his pending case, Anderson also faces a noncriminal administrative action for an off-trail violation in a wildlife management area.

The hunting while privileges suspended charges and the firearms possession charge are Class A misdemeanors that carry a maximum penalty of a year in prison, a $2,000 fine or both. The others are Class B misdemeanors and carry a maximum penalty of 30 days imprisonment, a $1,000 fine or both.

(Reach outdoor writer Richard Hinton at 250-8256 or [email protected];bismarcktribune.com.)


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Prison is too good for that assclown.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... n+anderson

This has been discussed before,


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Thanks. I only searched back to the date-line of the press release.


----------

